# Can't find a source for rear 1/4 glass window channel: 67 Post Coupe



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get the rear 1/4 glass channel for my 67 Post Coupe? Ames: NO, Softseal: NO, PY: NO, OPG: NO. Perhaps somebody can refer me to a "universal" glass channel that would work?? It sure sucks to be so close to completion and have the smaller things hold up progress.:mad2::cuss::eek2:


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

National Parts Depot carries these for Firebirds. They recently started carrying parts for GTOs too. You might want to give them a call. Says they're out of stock for '67 and I can't tell if they carry separate pieces for the sport coupe

GTO Quarter Window Mounting, Rollers, Channel, Regulator | 1964-1972 | NPD


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I did not see Yearone on your list of places you checked. Could also do a google search classic auto glass companies.


----------



## DaveAZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Restoration Specialties & Supply, Inc. | Windber, PA 15963


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

try franks Pontiac parts in California. they have a lot of hard to find parts and an organized inventory.


----------

